# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Bloodwork included Post cycle roughly 4 weeks after pct white blood cells? :S

## mrzedx

Hey all here are my blood test results after pct my cycle was

500mg test E 12 weeks
40MG Dbol week 1-3.5

Nolvadex 40/40/20 Weeks 14-18
Aromasin As required I ran out on cycle  :Frown:  

Side notes didnt scan a page that said my Vit D is low.. at 25 or something? usually supposed to be at around 50.? which is a deficiency and something about white blood cells? :S 

ill attach the results.

----------


## Brohim

no way we can read that. Post your test/e2 number's.

----------


## mrzedx

thats very readable... it can be magnified :S click on the attachment and press the magnify button.

i can resize them if you like... 

My estro levels are 104 pgmol/L

androgens are 25 nmol/L 

dox have said my vitamin d is deficient and i have very bad acne at the moment worse than on cycle :S 

the doctor also said something about white blood cells and also i need to get another test done in 2 weeks.

----------


## Byakko

As you can see your lymphocyte count is a bit high at 4.4 (normal is up to 4.0) and the percentage of lymphocytes compared to all white blood cells is 4.4/8.4 = 52%, which is also a bit high. I'd only worry if it gets much higher because there are a couple horrible conditions that could cause that, but they're all quite rare. Otherwise it could be something as simple as a cold. I'd recommend being at ease about this and getting the retest. As far as the vitamin D, lots of people are deficient, especially during winter with lower sun exposure. Get some sun and/or a vitamin D supplement.

----------


## mrzedx

I hear it helps if you go give a blood donation. and that will cause there to be more red blood cells or something like that.. so that would help? :S

----------


## Byakko

Generally an awesome thing to do, donating blood, but the main medical reasons to do that are to treat polycythemia (abnormally high hematocrit, e.g. too many red blood cells) or hemochromatosis (too much iron). I don't think it will directly influence the white blood cells, but again I wouldn't worry too much about your test results, aside from the retest.

----------

